# Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?



## carp-hunter1990 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich habe folgendes Problem, dass ich für meine verschiedenen Boilies und Partikel laufend Eimer mit Deckel benötige.

Ich habe im Forum mal gelesen, dass man in Molkereien Eimer kostenlos bekommt. Ich habe jetzt im Internet nachgesehn, konnte aber keine Molkerei in meiner Nähe finden. Habt ihr sonst noch ne Idee wo ich saubere Eimer bekomme?

lg Nico :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Beim Metzger oder der Frittenbude Deines Vertrauens. 
Kein Scherz, einfach nachfragen.


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

@ ralle,

hey super Idee mit dem Metzger, sind nur 5 Min. von mir da werde ich morgen gleich mal hin gehn.


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Hallo,
frage mal in Betriebskantinen, Großküchen, Fleischer, Discounter usw. nach.
Die haben in der Regel so viel, dass sie die wegschmeißen müssen !!!

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Frittenbuden sind meist effektiver. Die bekommen Ihre Majo, Ketchup und sonstigen Saucen meist in Eimern und geben die oft kostenlos ab, natürlich leer.

Zum Saubermachen oder wegen der Gerüche:

Einfach den Eimer mit Wasser füllen und ein Spülmaschinentab reinlegen. Zwei Tage stehen lassen und ausspülen.


----------



## MeyerChri (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

beim maler kannst auch welche bekommen. Oder von vielen Restaurants, die bekommen alles in eimern,  saucen und halt alles was sonst noch in massen benötigt wird. 

Sonst halt wie schon gesagt anner frittenbude :m


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Alles klar dann probiere ich morgen mal mein Glück.

Danke für die Tipps #h


----------



## dirkbu (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Ansonsten gibt es in jedem Baumarkt leere saubere Eimer mit gut verschließbaren Deckel. Z.B. Ovale weiße eimer oder Tapetenkleistereimer sogar durchsichtig.


----------



## BlankyB (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*



dirkbu schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es in jedem Baumarkt leere saubere Eimer mit gut verschließbaren Deckel. Z.B. Ovale weiße eimer oder Tapetenkleistereimer sogar durchsichtig.



Genau da hole ich auch immer meine Eimer, da kostet ein 15l Eimer mit Deckel nicht mal 3 Euro.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

dei gute alte pommesbude!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

noch besser beim bäcker !!


----------



## voller stiffel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

bei uns gibt es bloß alte schwere zinkeimer ohne deckel,werd mich mal weiter umschauen.


----------



## Eur0 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Hi

Von allen Imbissen (Döner oder Pommesbuden) kannst du welche bekommen.
Da sie viel Ketschup und Majo verarbeiten.


----------



## carp-hunter1990 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Danke erstmal für die Tipps.

Also ich war jetzt bei 3 Metzgereien und einem Becker.

Eine Metzgerei hatte 1nen Eimer übrig aber die Verkäuferin meinte sie hat regelmäßig welche übrig...

Zudem war ich heute im Bauhaus, da kostet ein leerer 15 L Eimer mit deckel ca. 3,80 €.

Lg Nico #6


----------



## Eur0 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Kaufen kann mann auch welche bei Fressnapf und bei Pflanzenkölle ... glaub 10L = 1€


----------



## williwurm (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

von bäcker , inbiss , maler und  gaststetten  und  eimerfabriken|kopfkrat


----------



## magic feeder (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

ich bin selber maler und würde die farbeimer persönlich nicht hernehmen weil die ewig lange nach farbe riechen, es sei denn karpfen stehen auf reinacrylat und silikatboilies


----------



## cHHristian (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

gibts eigentlich in jedem baumarkt zu kaufen, leere farbeimer.
kosten 3-4€ und haben ne super größe, ich transportiere damit meine gefangenen fische.
mfg ch


----------



## KölnerAngler (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Hier auch sehr Informativ!!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048http://Alles-über-Eimer!!


----------



## heinmama (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Hallo,

wenn du in der Frittenbude nach den Dosen für von Krautsalat,
jägersoße etc. fragst bekommt man im Durchschnitt 5-6 Eimer kostenfrei. Die Eimer sin ca 25*25*20 cm und eckig und eignen
sich echt gut um die Sachen zu portionieren.|supergri|supergri
 Gruß  Heinmama


----------



## auborne (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Am besten ist am Imbiss

wir haben mind. einen Leeren Eimer am Tag gehabt und die meisten immer weg geschmissen.

Wenn jemand mal Eimer haben wollte waren wir froh.

Wenn du mehrere haben möchtest dann gehe einfach zu "deinem" imbiss und frage ob die für dich mal 1 Woche lang Eimer sammeln. Ich glaube dann haste genug|supergri

Wenn du Kanister brauchst dann kannste auch zum Imbiss gehen so bekommen die meisten das Fritten fett.


----------



## dirk-mann (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

moin


und wo bekomme ich styropor kisten die aus dem fischladen riechen immer so streng lol

gruß dirk


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> und wo bekomme ich styropor kisten die aus dem fischladen riechen immer so streng lol
> ...



Weiss zwar nicht mit welchen Maßen du eine haben willst, aber hier gibt es welche und kosten auch nicht die Welt.

http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=sty...3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=styroporkiste&_osacat=0


----------



## dirk-mann (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

moin

danke das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin in der bucht 

gruß dirk


----------



## kulti007 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Hier auch sehr Informativ!!!!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048



den ausgraben war keine gute idee |rolleyes:q


----------



## auborne (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

Die Beim Pizza Taxi haben doch auch solche Kisten 

einfach mal fragen

oder im Großmarkt (möchte jetzt keinen Namen nennen)


----------



## williwurm (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo bekommt man Eimer mit Deckel her?*

bei resafaben bekommste eimer mit dekel oder in gelben säcken an den strassen  mfg willi#6:v:vik:|uhoh:


----------

